# L.L. Bean Signature



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A new 'designer'/updated line from Bean:

https://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/20/fashion/20ROW.html?_r=2&ref=fashion

And:

https://www.llbean.com/llbeansignature/

I think some good things may come out of this. Improved fit seems to be the goal.

Links lifted from SF thread.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

There was some discussion a little while ago about Bean working on retro/authentic made in usa camp mocs or blucher mocs. I'm hopefull.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Good to know.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

I was optimistic until I read this:

_Chris Vickers, a vice president in charge of L. L. Bean Signature, said the prices have not been determined but that you can expect a woven shirt to cost $50 to $70 and a sport jacket about $200. The biggest difference from the classic sportswear will be a fit that is closer to the body._

Just what I need - the same questionable offshore quality in a poor, hipster fit. Damn hipsters.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Speas said:


> I was optimistic until I read this:
> 
> _Chris Vickers, a vice president in charge of L. L. Bean Signature, said the prices have not been determined but that you can expect a woven shirt to cost $50 to $70 and a sport jacket about $200. The biggest difference from the classic sportswear will be a fit that is closer to the body._
> 
> Just what I need - the same questionable offshore quality in a poor, hipster fit. Damn hipsters.


Ha! Although I did read hipsters are now sporting potbelies, so maybe that'll be an end to the too slim fit clothes?

Brian


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Speas said:


> I was optimistic until I read this:
> 
> _Chris Vickers, a vice president in charge of L. L. Bean Signature, said the prices have not been determined but that you can expect a woven shirt to cost $50 to $70 and a sport jacket about $200. The biggest difference from the classic sportswear will be a fit that is closer to the body._
> 
> Just what I need - the same questionable offshore quality in a poor, hipster fit. Damn hipsters.


I miss Speas.

"Closer to the body." Oh goody.


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

For skinny guys like myself who look *ridiculous *in the tent-like offerings from many of the trad merchants, it's nice to see it'll be possible to get such items in sizes that will actually fit.


----------



## Ruslev (Mar 10, 2009)

wouldn't this line tend to trend towards jcrew? Growing up in CT in the 80s, I remember getting my LLBean catalogs and how I would thumb through it - I wore the kelly greens and all that but I think the "heritage" would have to be re-engineered since it never had that "edgy" heritage that the other brands are re-creating. for example, the newer red wing heritage line - beckman - does any bean stuff have "that" in its DNA? what can you do with duck boots, flannels and down vests? I am very interested to see how this evolves at the price point they are suggesting and the style they will be creating.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Some thoughtful reinvention of the Bean classics would be appreciated, but part of the reason why L.L. Bean's clothes weren't cut close to the body in the first place is because many of their customers have bigger bodies. Still, if the goods are worthwhile, it could be a big hit for the company, opening their customer base to a younger, hipper audience.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Ruslev said:


> wouldn't this line tend to trend towards jcrew? Growing up in CT in the 80s, I remember getting my LLBean catalogs and how I would thumb through it - I wore the kelly greens and all that but I think the "heritage" would have to be re-engineered since it never had that "edgy" heritage that the other brands are re-creating. for example, the newer red wing heritage line - beckman - does any bean stuff have "that" in its DNA? what can you do with duck boots, flannels and down vests? I am very interested to see how this evolves at the price point they are suggesting and the style they will be creating.


Well, you can do and this. Bean seems to want to be more accessible, however.

The time is NOW for Bean, Filson and all the American heritage brands. Bean can't act too soon.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

svb said:


> For skinny guys like myself who look *ridiculous *in the tent-like offerings from many of the trad merchants, it's nice to see it'll be possible to get such items in sizes that will actually fit.


I think the fear isn't so much that the clothes will be slimmer fitting as much as that the style will change. Often when older companies come out with new lines, I'll flip through the catalog only to find waifish she-men in low rise pants that appear to be decoupaged on his-her-its emaciated frame.

But hey, maybe LL Bean can pull it off. I'll still give it a look.


----------



## Ruslev (Mar 10, 2009)

AlanC said:


> Well, you can do and this. Bean seems to want to be more accessible, however.
> 
> The time is NOW for Bean, Filson and all the American heritage brands. Bean can't act too soon.


I do not disagree with you, but the clothing on the sites you listed are 3-4x the price point that this new llbean signature is aiming. Also, both engineered garments and woolrich woolen mills have limited production/distribution. Another example, is the RRL chino - great look IF you can find a pair and BTW, they are $185. How about the 1000 mile wolverine boot - I saw a pair for $375 in East Hampton - nice look, but different price point. JPress has shaggy dogs for $165, Fair Isle Vests for $98 and OCBDs for $89.

Where does LLBean signature fit in at $50 for a shirt? Closer to the newest Lands End look. If that is the case then they are now late to the game and I say that as an LLBean fan.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I never really associate LLB with sport jackets.


As much as I love Bean, I can't say the current catalog thrills me. The majority of the men's section is stain-resistant pants and goretex jogging wear. 
They still carry good stuff (boots, chamois shirts etc), but there's a reason why people post scans of 30-year old bean catalogs here, why I have a "ranger oxford" saved search on ebay, and why I get excited to find a ancient goose-down parka at Goodwill.

I know I have a tendancy to get stupidly defensive about stuff like this, "how dare they make my favorite ____ popular."
But it's probably a good sign and as Alan said, if they're going to capitalize on this 'Americana' trend they'd better act fast.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

YAWN!

Is there a single catalog company that *doesn't* have a Signature line? Bean gave up trying to sell better quality products ages ago. This is so imitative that it's comical. Let's see: JAB and Orvis, and even Brooks tried it a couple of years ago too until they realized how dumb it was. This is just a blatant attempt to go after a younger demographic while charging more for the same sub-mediocre quality.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd say I am cautiously optimistic.

Too bad I'll be waiting until March 2010 to find out if I am right.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Well, you can do and this. Bean seems to want to be more accessible, however.
> 
> The time is NOW for Bean, Filson and all the American heritage brands. Bean can't act too soon.


Agreed. Personally, I can't wait to see what Carleson does with it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Hip??

No.

Hep??

YES!!

And I've got Cab Calloway backing me up!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

svb said:


> For skinny guys like myself who look *ridiculous *in the tent-like offerings from many of the trad merchants, it's nice to see it'll be possible to get such items in sizes that will actually fit.


Indeed. I'd say "full cut" is even fuller than it was decades ago.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Something new from LL Bean? What I'd like to see is something old. The classics that made the company can be made "new" again because several generations won't have seen them. 

Recycling at its finest.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Indeed. I'd say "full cut" is even fuller than it was decades ago.


As is often the case, you called it Jovan


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Quay said:


> Something new from LL Bean? What I'd like to see is something old. The classics that made the company can be made "new" again because several generations won't have seen them.
> 
> Recycling at its finest.


You are entirely correct, but the difficulty for Bean, and any other retailer who wants to sell cheap clothes and still enjoy a fat margin is that perhaps 95% of the U.S. clothing industry has been destroyed, and among those are many of the firms that supplied a good amount of the Bean merchandise. I still enjoy wearing a handsome, well made pair of dirty bucks that I purchased from Bean perhaps 15 years ago. They were New England made at one of the decent quality New England shoemakers that then existed. And it's not just the good quality U.S. manufacturers that have suffered, I have a decent Shetland sweater of the same vintage from Bean. Scottish spun and knit, and still going strong.

As much as I lament the direction of much of Brooks' current style choices, I commend them for attempting to secure some quality manufacturing resources such as Southwick and their interest in the Scottish cashmere mill. The original fairly decent quality offered by some offshore jobbers has steadily devolved at all price levels as the many parities all along the food chain look to increase their margin by reducing quality. If retailers can't secure their sources, they are at the mercy of this system, offering ever-decreasing levels of quality and squandering their brand equity.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

KCKclassic said:


> As is often the case, you called it Jovan


Not just me. Some others on various clothing forums (including this) have noted that as the average waistband has expanded, so has the size of the full cut shirts. If you look at the BB shirts Astaire wore back in the '40s, they're almost the same size as BB's modern slim fits -- and those are what I consider "acceptable" full cut!


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

Jovan said:


> Not just me. Some others on various clothing forums (including this) have noted that as the average waistband has expanded, so has the size of the full cut shirts. If you look at the BB shirts Astaire wore back in the '40s, they're almost the same size as BB's modern slim fits -- and those are what I consider "acceptable" full cut!


What do you make of the Mercer & Sons take on this?


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> You are entirely correct, but the difficulty for Bean, and any other retailer who wants to sell cheap clothes and still enjoy a fat margin is that perhaps 95% of the U.S. clothing industry has been destroyed, and among those are many of the firms that supplied a good amount of the Bean merchandise....


Ah, of course. And thank you for the reminder. I think I put this unfortunate reality out of my mind most of the time.

Would be nice (and generate much favorable publicity, too) to hear that some company like LL Bean was restarting and old factory and re-hiring local workers to make classic American clothing.

Seems there ought to be some federal money available for something like this! :icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

svb said:


> What do you make of the Mercer & Sons take on this?


I read a thread on here where Mercer was compared to Brooks Brothers in the same size. Mercer's was actually SMALLER in some places.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

https://www.llbeansignature.com/

March 2010, indeed.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

It's hard to get a good look at the clothes, but there are some pictures from the LL Bean Signature event on their Facebook page...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It looks decent, but the way they place the models around the room as if they're mannequins is kind of creepy.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

Bradford said:


> It's hard to get a good look at the clothes, but there are some pictures from the LL Bean Signature event on their Facebook page...


Wow. Fashion Bean in full effect, complete with mini-lobster rolls and Belvedere vodka. Not to give too much credit (or blame) to this forum, but you have to wonder how much influence the "Trad" message board had on the current "Americana" trend, as an aggregator of information on traditional clothing, obsessive detail, and made-in-the-USA sentiment. Obviously Japan was a big factor and other stuff I don't know about, but I bet it had a little influence.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

*LL Bean Signature Line*

...launched today; Some items of interest to some of us, perhaps.


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

grabbed these today:



















will report back with results.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Upon first glance, the biggest difference is that their models don't shave, whereas the regular LL Bean models are clean shaven.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Ordered the Signature bluchers, and two pair of pants, khakis and twills. Will have something to say when they arrive.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Poor examples*

Not only are the models grubby-looking, but Bean seems proud that both pairs of trousers are infested with crotch spiders. Does nobody there think or care about details?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not particularly excited about the clothing per se, but the suede blucher moc and the navy suede ranger boot have me interested.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

The "New Traditional Twill" jacket appears to be dartless, with a nice shoulder:




Shoulders are too big on the model above, but this seems like a perfectly serviceable, rather unconstructed 2-button sack jacket (with matching plain fronts sold seperatly). comes in navy and stone.

JB

EDIT: Sorry, pictures won't load, but there's the link.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW, this stuff looks great! Stays true to the classic Bean look, but there's way more that I would want to wear. Doesn't have the "middle aged suburban parents" vibe that much of the standard bean offerings have. Plus the prices are all quite reasonable. I'll probably be dropping some serious coin on this line in the coming months.

https://www.llbean.com/llbeansignature/llb/shop/20?subrnd=1&nav=gnro


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

Joe Tradly said:


> The "New Traditional Twill" jacket appears to be dartless, with a nice shoulder:
> 
> Shoulders are too big on the model above, but this seems like a perfectly serviceable, rather unconstructed 2-button sack jacket (with matching plain fronts sold seperatly). comes in navy and stone.
> 
> ...


I was really hoping they'd do this in sizes below 38 but I guess a 36 was too much to hope for.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

In my opinion this is overpriced and unimpressive. Their regular clothing line is much better


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Bermuda said:


> In my opinion this is overpriced and unimpressive. Their regular clothing line is much better


Sure, if you like non-iron everything.

I like quite a few of the styles in this line my only problem is with the SMLXL sizing but you get that everywhere for sportshirts. Unfortunately I'm a large with the sleeve length of a small. The shoes are wonderful as well (wearing the boats right now).


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

I just bought this dark navy canvas bag. I've been looking for something like this for a long time and thought the Wm Mills were a bit too marketed for my taste. I just wish with this new line they'd actually make some stuff in the USA, but of course they can't, because they hardly have any manufacturing sites left in this country except for the boots and bags.



The canvas baracuta style jacket also looks good, although I'm not sure whether, given the heavier and more coarsely woven material, it would be hot and remind one of a postal worker or something.


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

chacend said:


> Unfortunately I'm a large with the sleeve length of a small.


Could be way worse. That's not a bad alteration to have to have done, and it's certainly not the most expensive either. From my experience that'll only add about $10 to the cost of each shirt.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

LE Canvas looks better IMO. Who agrees with me?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

godan said:


> both pairs of trousers are infested with crotch spiders.


:crazy: I've never heard that expression before, but I'm sure that's something I want to stay away from.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

svb said:


>


That is one of my favorite things they offer. Great looking shirt.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Bruce Wayne: If you follow the link, higher in this thread, to the LLB website, you will see the origin of the term and probably be even more determined to avoid the situation. I think it came up, in this or the Fashion forum, a few days ago in a thread about pleats.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Speas said:


> Just what I need - the same questionable offshore quality in a poor, hipster fit. Damn hipsters.


Q: How many hipsters does it take to change a light bulb?

A: It's a really obscure number. You've probably never heard of it.


----------



## CBtoNYC (Jan 24, 2008)

*Madras shirts*

^^ It's nice that they offer their madras shirts in both short and long sleeve. I'm a bit of an odd bird on this topic, I know, but I prefer long sleeve madras, and think I might try out one of these.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

If only they offered pants with a lower rise.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

1. I reassert my complaint that LL Bean is cashing in on Americana without enough actual American made stuff.

2. On the plus side, this looks like stuff that id more wearable for a young guy like me.

3. On the minus, it just looks like J. Crew, and has prices like J. Crew. We don't need more J. Crew. We already have plenty, and already only buy it on sale.

4. LE Canvas did it already too.

5. Gap is kinda trying too.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

boatshoe said:


> If only they offered pants with a lower rise.


I am told the signature pants has a lower rise. We shall see.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Pgolden said:


> I am told the signature pants has a lower rise. We shall see.


Haha. Yes, I was joking. That is all they have.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

More low rise. More too-short shirts. (Falls at the HIP???) More goods from the grand country of Imported.

I'm going to pass.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

It is J. Crew... 

Regardless, I'll be swinging into Tyson's sometime soon; maybe I'll go today?
'


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm going to pick up a few things for sure, just to give it a shot. I like the look of it better than J. Crew for the most part. 

I think it's just a matter of going through and picking out the good pieces. 

The "suiting" is interesting to me. A bang around cotton suit sounds like a good thing.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*Vintage Field Watch*

When I first heard about the Signature line the first item I hoped for was for a reincarnation of the Bean Military / Field Watch, similar to the J. Crew / Timex watch*, in a manual or automatic movement.

Instead, they give us . While still give us or this for $99. Now, I'm sure the extra $$$ involved the screw down crown, spare bands, etc...

BUT...

Check out pages 44 / 45 of the printed catalog or zoom in on the picture of the watch on the model . Notice anything... missing?

*Disclosure - I received the J. Crew Timex as a Christmas gift. It's now in heavy rotation on an orange strap, battery driven and all.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

spinlps said:


> When I first heard about the Signature line the first item I hoped for was for a reincarnation of the Bean Military / Field Watch, similar to the J. Crew / Timex watch*, in a manual or automatic movement.


The old Bean field watches in the 80's-early 90's were made by Hamilton. The Hamilton Khaki line is pretty much equivalent, although I believe the case is slightly larger.

Available in manual wind:

and automatic:


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Yep. I had a Bean Hamilton restored a few years back and have a recent Khaki model as well. I just thought the new Signature line might re-introduce a similar watch as I viewed it as a "signature" item. Guess not, eh?


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't expect anything great from the fit. They are "fitted" but not slim. Some tailoring will clearly be required. For reference, I am 5'10" and 125lbs. This is a size small.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

love the photos, must try ... nice shirt, though the pocket flap is a nusiance for the non-ironer.


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

The Rambler said:


> love the photos, must try ... nice shirt, though the pocket flap is a nusiance for the non-ironer.


This is straight from the dryer with no ironing. The pocket flap has some kind of lining/fusing that prevents it from getting out of control.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I have an RLP shirt very similar to that. The pocket flap has lining (non-fused), along with the collar, cuffs, and placket. Otherwise it would probably be too floppy. I never iron mine either.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

As a skinny young pre-professional who would have to perform self-replication a number of times to fit snugly into a Brooks Brothers slim fit, I welcome more close-fitting tradwear. I do think Bean Signature is a little overpriced for what it is (essentially, J. Crew without the 30% off sales), but I am REALLY excited about LE Canvas, which essentially starts out at J. Crew sales prices and has some really enticing styles. Notes:

(1) LE Canvas only carries 11" shorts. WTF? That just does not flatter someone under 5'10". OTOH Bean's shorts are as expensive as J. Crew's and not regularly available at 65-80% off.

(2) I did buy . Only time will tell how durable it really is, but on first blush it's worth every penny. Super sturdy. You have to see the plaid liner, and feel the zippers!

(3) Waxed canvas Bean boots? Sweet.

(4) Points to Signature for a cleaner site design and better lookbook. Points to Canvas for pricing and a larger selection of outerwear.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I love the bean sig CVOs, I haven't been able to find unfaded blue ones anywhere.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

svb said:


> Don't expect anything great from the fit. They are "fitted" but not slim. Some tailoring will clearly be required. For reference, *I am 5'10" and 125lbs. *This is a size small.


SVB, this is for you. Eat something. Get yourself a slab o'bacon, some pork pies and a lotta Pringles. At 5'10" and 125 lbs you are no store's demographic. I would say that the Bean size small you're wearing fits pretty well considering you should probably take an XS (which Bean makes in certain items; I have a bunch of XS long sleeve polos.) Glad you're mostly happy with the shirt. But a question of everyone else who's gone so ga-ga over this particular item. Why? Is it reminiscent of plaids of the 50-60s, or what?​


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> SVB, this is for you. Eat something. Get yourself a slab o'bacon, some pork pies and a lotta Pringles. At 5'10" and 125 lbs you are no store's demographic.


LOL... actually there are a few places that serve my demographic; American Apparel, H&M, Uniqlo... and a J. Crew XS will fit just fine everywhere except the neck, so for casual use, those are alright.

But you see the problem with the above list -- apart from J. Crew, the quality of stuff that fits me OTR isn't that great.


----------



## eightysixed (Jan 10, 2010)

At 5'10" and 125 lbs., your BMI is 17.9 placing you below the second percentile for men of your height, depending on where you get your statistics. In other words, 98 percent of men of your height weigh more than you do. That's not much of a demographic for a retailer to go after. Seems MTM, getting things tailored, and/or lifting weights and eating more would make this easier.


----------



## UgaVII's Trad (Mar 31, 2009)

let's not crucify the guy


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> SVB, this is for you. Eat something. Get yourself a slab o'bacon, some pork pies and a lotta Pringles. At 5'10" and 125 lbs you are no store's demographic. I would say that the Bean size small you're wearing fits pretty well considering you should probably take an XS (which Bean makes in certain items; I have a bunch of XS long sleeve polos.) Glad you're mostly happy with the shirt. But a question of everyone else who's gone so ga-ga over this particular item. Why? Is it reminiscent of plaids of the 50-60s, or what?​


I'm forced to agree with P&P---a first, I think. You have obviously not yet discovered beer.


----------



## Wes Bourne (Nov 12, 2009)

svb said:


> Don't expect anything great from the fit. They are "fitted" but not slim. Some tailoring will clearly be required. For reference, I am 5'10" and 125lbs. This is a size small.





Peak and Pine said:


> SVB, this is for you. Eat something. Get yourself a slab o'bacon, some pork pies and a lotta Pringles.


+1. 5'10''/125lbs isn't slim, it's downright skinny. At 5'7''/145lbs, I find their Small could be a tad trimmer (I have the same as yours, as well as another color). Fwiw, I have a 36'' chest/31'' waist so I'm pretty close to their sizing chart measurements for a Small.



Pentheos said:


> You have obviously not yet discovered beer.


:biggrin2:


----------



## gardel (Jul 23, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> SVB, this is for you. Eat something. Get yourself a slab o'bacon, some pork pies and a lotta Pringles. At 5'10" and 125 lbs you are no store's demographic.​



+1



svb said:


>


Looks good but that collar looks to have almost no collar roll. Is it as stiff as it looks?​


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

eightysixed said:


> *lifting weights*


That's the one thing that could possibly make a difference.

I consistently eat whatever I want and routinely drink my weight in German & Belgian beers and have only on very rare occasions been able to crack 130.

But seriously guys, I am not the only skinny person out there. It's just that most of the rest are hipsters.


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

gardel said:


> Looks good but that collar looks to have almost no collar roll. Is it as stiff as it looks?


Yes, the collar and cuffs both have the same thing that the pocket flap does. I'm not yet experienced enough to tell you if this is lining or fusing, but it's certainly one of the two.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Grasp the collar with your thumb and forefinger and rub them together. If you can feel an inner layer between the two pieces of fabric, it has a sewn lining. Otherwise, it's probably fused.


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

I might take a drive up to their store tomorrow, kinda feel out what they have, as well as hit a few outlets on the way.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> I'm forced to agree with P&P---a first, I think.


Welcome to the Dark Side.
​


----------



## WinstonSpencer (Mar 12, 2006)

This one hurts. I really wanted to like this change. Bean wasted a great opportunity to bring in some high quality US made pieces. What did we get? No heart. Videos of backwoods Maine and then the bait-and-switch offshore goods. Boo...


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I received the catalog in the mail this week, and unfortunately I'm not really feeling the merchandise.

Plus, I recently read the LL Bean book by Leon Gorman and the entire concept of the LL Bean Signature collection just seems to go against the whole idea of authenticity and genuineness that he preaches throughout the book. In fact Gorman specifically talks about LL Bean staying as an outdoor outfitter and not becoming a fashion company and yet just a few years later its as if they are trying to be J. Crew.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side.
> ​


I like you more and more everyday. If we weren't at opposite ends of the continent, I'd say we get together for a drink.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> I like you more and more everyday. If we weren't at opposite ends of the continent, I'd say we get together for a drink.


Why thank you. Don't let that continent thing stand in the way; gift cards for Bacardi can be purchased you know, and I would think fondly of you as I cashed mine in.
​


----------

